# Has anyone ever made their own halter out of baler twine braided



## alilcrunchi (Nov 18, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever made their own halter out of baler twine? Just something short term. For calves. So we don't have to buy small and then upgrade. :cow:


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep. Made dozens of them when I was a kid.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, but be careful because sisal twin shrinks in the rain, and a halter that you thought was big enough could be cutting into the face..ck


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You could also knit an I-cord to make halters. 

When I was a kid my mom did some calf halters, and collars too...MACRAME!! They were awesome.

Collars work good on calves, less work to make em.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've made a lot of them, horse halters, lead ropes, calf halters, what ever I needed, you can braid it and just use the rope for what ever. You don't want to use it a lot, it's too narrow and can cut into one, but, in a pinch, it'll sure work. I know an old man that made a saddle cinch out of it, but I though that was a little rough.


----------

